
Ask HN: Review my startup: dynalist.io - ericax
Ask HN: Review my startup: dynalist.io<p>Live demo at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dynalist.io&#x2F;demo<p>Feedback we&#x27;re looking for:<p>If you have used WorkFlowy, what do you think of our product? Does it look like a clone? Is it better or worse than WorkFlowy? By how much?<p>If you haven&#x27;t used anything like this before, do you understanding what the product does by looking at the landing page? Especially, does it communicates clearly what the benefits are for a user?<p>Any other feedback is welcome too.<p>Thanks!
======
sageabilly
Off the cuff: [1]Indent icon looks visually similar to list icon, so much so
that it doesn't immediately read as indent [2]Header icons need to be more
visually distinct [3]I got to point #7 in the tutorial and couldn't figure out
what the hell the breadcrumb was- I had to click random stuff to realize what
you were talking about [4]"Ctrl-O": needs to clearly read as the letter O and
not the number zero [5]If I do step 11 in the tutorial immediately after step
10 it opens while the screen is still focused on the Open menu. Need to add a
step closing step 10 before doing step 11

I do dig the idea and I like how it looks almost like a written list.

------
phantom_oracle
You're competing in a very crowded space.

Basically, you have remade the to-do list and from what I know, there are
hundreds (or thousands) of these options available as apps/webapps, etc.

You should try zoning in on a target-market related to the product. For
example, moms/wives making shopping lists, etc.

~~~
ericax
Hi, could you tell me more about why you found it to be a to-do list app? Is
it because of our headline[1]? Or is it because the examples we use on the
landing page?

I'm asking because we don't see it as a to-do list app, as it can accomplish
more and in different ways than traditional to-do list apps. Maybe we failed
at delivering this message.

[1]: "Are you struggling to keep track of everything? Put them in Dynalist and
free your mind." in case you don't remember.

~~~
ahazred8ta
A list of bullet points looks like a to-do list. Remember, most people have
not used an outliner like WorkFlowy. Most people would think of this as either
'a list', or 'notes'. You are not delivering any other message. Yes, we can
see it's hierarchical and has tags, but those are common features.

[1]: 'everything' <\--> 'them' \- Your grammar needs work.

------
MegaLeon
I normally use my browser on half on a fullHD monitor, just entered the demo
and it looks broken. The sidebar overflows on the document and disappears for
some reason, leaving only the separator overlaying.

------
arditc
Hello, I'm a developer like yourself. I really like your website :), there are
is a functionality which you could add : Maybe implementing passportJs so they
can login with google+

